# Blackberry BBQ sauce



## cmm5350 (Dec 5, 2013)

Years ago when I was just a young lad.  Not that I'm much older now.  I tasted a blackberry BBQ sauce that has been perplexing me for almost 10 years now.  It was the greatest thing I ever tasted as a bbq sauce.  The chef put it over some tenderloin chunks and by far has been one of my favorite meals to this day.  I've never been able to re-create the sauce myself but Im hoping someone in here has a good blackberry bbq sauce recipe they are willing to lend out for testing.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 5, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Years ago when I was just a young lad.  Not that I'm much older now.  I tasted a blackberry BBQ sauce that has been perplexing me for almost 10 years now.  It was the greatest thing I ever tasted as a bbq sauce.  The chef put it over some tenderloin chunks and by far has been one of my favorite meals to this day.  I've never been able to re-create the sauce myself but Im hoping someone in here has a good blackberry bbq sauce recipe they are willing to lend out for testing.


Here's 2 I use, one spicy & one mild. Being in the PNW I can pick them along my fence. Highly recommend using the food mill to remove the 'stems & seeds that you don't need'. BB's loaded with them. 

BLACKBERRY BAR B QUE SAUCE

2   cups fresh or frozen berries
½   cup honey
½   cup ketchup
½   cup brown sugar
¼   cup grated fresh ginger (or 2 tbl’s ground ginger)
2   tsp. black pepper
1    tsp. salt

Puree all ingredients in a blender or food processor until smooth.
Add two or three teaspoons of hot sauce (Frank’s or Tabasco).
Place in medium saucepan over medium heat and reduce until slightly thickened. Stir often to avoid scorching sauce.

BLACKBERRY CHIPOTLE QUE SAUCE

3 cups ketchup
 ½ cup chopped onion
 ½ cup water
 1 can chipotle chilies (smoked jalapenos), chopped
 ½ cup brown sugar
 2 tablespoons olive oil
 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
 ¼ cup honey
 ½ cup - yellow mustard
 2 cups blackberries
 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
 Sea salt, to taste
 1 cup Thick & Chunky Salsa

Puree Blackberries, onions and chipotle peppers. Add all ingredients together in a pan and simmer for 1 hour. Best if ran through a strainer or food mill to remove seeds & skins.
Let cool and it is ready


----------



## cmm5350 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you Willie!  I'll be giving it a try tonight.  But which do you prefer? =p


----------



## dan - firecraft (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## chef willie (Dec 5, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Thank you Willie!  I'll be giving it a try tonight.  But which do you prefer? =p


Mo' hotter mo' better for me......so, door #2 is my preference.


----------



## cmm5350 (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I've officially made and tried both recipes.  Door number 2 is the clear winner.  Just the right amount of kick, however I feel like the blackberry gets a little lost in sauce #2.  While sauce number 1 came out very thin and full flavor blackberry which was a bit too sweet for me.  I definitely think there is a good base to start on though.  I'll be tweaking both of these on my next run to hopefully nail down the taste I'm looking for.  Thank you Chef Willie!  They were both delicious in their own way.  The second is great on chicken and I did the first on sirloin tips which might not of been the best match for it.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 9, 2013)

cmm5350 said:


> Well I've officially made and tried both recipes.  Door number 2 is the clear winner.  Just the right amount of kick, however I feel like the blackberry gets a little lost in sauce #2.  While sauce number 1 came out very thin and full flavor blackberry which was a bit too sweet for me.  I definitely think there is a good base to start on though.  I'll be tweaking both of these on my next run to hopefully nail down the taste I'm looking for.  Thank you Chef Willie!  They were both delicious in their own way.  The second is great on chicken and I did the first on sirloin tips which might not of been the best match for it.


Aw right....glad you found them acceptable. Like you say, a couple of tweaks and it will become 'yours'. Maybe add some additional BB puree at the last minute so the taste doesn't become lost? I


----------



## samntrllr (Dec 14, 2013)

How funny, I just joined today and can't stop reading.  I was just asking my wife how we could use the blackberry jelly we made this summer that did not jell.  Now I have a use for about 6 pints

of blackberry syrup.  I might get fat learning all about my new hobby.


----------

